# Show case site



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone have a web site that is set up to show their work and not sell from the web?

I want to have a site that people can go to and see my work and contact me, but not one that will allow them to buy or pay for service. Let them know pricing and the service we provide. 

I read about the software to lets people up load pictures, but I don't screen print and it seems like the software is for screen printing only. If not, please post a good software for embroidery and heat pressing.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

All you need is a normal website with a image gallery. No need for special programs or software.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out Wordpress. They have tons of great looking, free, gallery & photo templates out there. You don't have to use the blog feature if you don't want to.

Here's just one of probably hundreds of articles showcasing what's out there: A Collection of Photoblog and Gallery Wordpress Themes | Naldz Graphics


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay cool, but can I tie wordpress into the site I already have?


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

Godaddy has some that are perfect for your needs. They are relatively cheap too.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

a Google search will yield tons of free templates. Search for Gallery templates


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Sure Shop Appare said:


> Godaddy has some that are perfect for your needs. They are relatively cheap too.


Some what?

I have a photo gallery already and a blog. If that's all I need, can someone show me their site so I can get a good idea of how to put it all together?


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

Buechee said:


> Some what?


Options of websites that have photo galleries with out a shopping cart.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Some what?
> 
> I have a photo gallery already and a blog. If that's all I need, can someone show me their site so I can get a good idea of how to put it all together?


Going to Godaddy just so you can have a photo gallery is surely not the route you want to take, especially with so many free options available. As stated a photo gallery is all you need to showcase your previous work, which you stated you already have so you are pretty much set. When I was showcasing this on my site I just used an image slider on my gallery page that showcased previous work, before then I just had them set up in a grid pattern and the visitor could scroll down and look at the different works I had completed. I have since moved this page off the site so I can't show it to you but if you show us your page maybe we can give you ideas on how to set yours up.


Also to answer you question can you integrate wordpress with your current site....yes you can you will just need someone to code the WP theme to look like your site. I think just implementing a gallery on your current site would be the way to go.

Katrina


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Buechee said:


> Some what?
> 
> I have a photo gallery already and a blog. If that's all I need, can someone show me their site so I can get a good idea of how to put it all together?


Since members can't link to their own site in posts, it could be hard to show you their site  

Here's one example Wordpress template that can act as a full website and a photo gallery of your work: http://demo.woothemes.com/?name=exposure

This is just one of many. Wordpress can power your whole website and provide a photo gallery, contact form (and ecommerce if you decide to go that route)


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello Rodney - your link does not seem to work - I can get to the main site by taking off after dot com - do you have any other examples - thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

idonaldson said:


> Hello Rodney - your link does not seem to work - I can get to the main site by taking off after dot com - do you have any other examples - thanks


It works for me. There are tons of Wordpress themes that will work, most are free. Just Google 'wordpress photography theme', 'wordpress gallery theme', & 'wordpress portfolio theme'.


----------

